# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si mund të rroj pa të?

## bebe

Doja qe te gjithe ata qe jane larguar nga Shqiperia duke lene atje personin e zemres, te shprehen. 
Problemi eshte se ju keni ikur dhe s'mund te ktheheni perseri, te pakten jo para disa vitesh dhe personi qe doni nuk mundet te vije aty ku jeni ju.
Si e jetoni dashurine nga larg? Si jetoni kur personi qe doni eshte aq larg jush? Si e keni jetuar? A ju ka ndare largesia? A ju ka bashkuar perseri jeta? 
Edhe ju fatmiret qe nuk ju ka ndodhur nje gje e tille, mund te shprehni çfare mendoni.

----------


## Fiona

Pershendetje Bebe!!!
Une kam pasur te njejten situat me nje person qe iku ne universitet (1 or larg nga un) edhe u ndam. S'ja vlente, sepse ai ne shkoll atje, une kendej thash varja fare. Ti qe je kaq larg, them qe shiko cuna te tjere, edhe ai besoj se po del me goca te tjera. Fundja fundit, po qe fati qe  te perfundosh me ate, dhe n.q.s duheni me verte, do te perfundosh. Mos e vrit shume mendjen. Hapi syte cfare ke verdall se mund te gjesh nje tjeter me te mir.

----------


## KNFC

Me pelqeu kjo qe thote Fiona.Jo shume ''e moralshme'',apo jo ajo cfare bebe do qe te degjoje,por ama te flasesh realisht eshte fiks ashtu.
Shih jeten bebe,se pervec se eshte e shkurter,eshte edhe shume e bukur kur mundohesh ta jetosh.

----------


## KNFC

Moj mire bebe mavria duhet te sakrifikoje,po ku e di bebe se edhe ai anej po sakrifikon?????????
Largesia eshte armiku numer nje i dashurise.Nuk them per largesi per pune muajsh,ama nese behet fjale per shume vite,mendoj se vete koha i zbeh gjerat.
Nejse bebe,degjo 7 a 8 dhe bej si e ndjen vete.
Kalofshi mire.

----------


## White_Angel

"*Larg syrit , larg zemres* "- keshtu kane thene . 


Jeta vazhdon bebe , me nje emer me pak por vazhdon . Do jetosh pa te se nuk do jesh as e para as e fundit . 


White_Angel

----------


## zANë

Bebe pershendetje!!!
Se pari ne nuk i dime mire rrethana tuja!
Ti thua qe as person qe ti do nuk ka mundesi te vije te ti,mire bebe pra do te thote se ai e ka deshiren por jo mundesin,bebe ti me mire te bisedosh me te
dhe shiko se si ai i ka mundesi,pastaj nese e shef qe ai me patjeter tani nuk ka mundesi duhet ta kuptosh.

Ne munges te atije qe e don bebe mos ju hudhe tjetrit ne krah,sepse do jeshe ti ajo qe do lendohesh,mendimi im ky!

Asgje nuk eshte e pamundur bebe kure dy veta duhen dhe mundohen te jene bashke!

Dikush thote *Larg syve large zemres*!
Tjetri thote *Sa me larg qe je aq me shume te dua*!

----------


## bebe

Njeri thote "Sakrifice", tjetri thote "Larg syrit, larg zemres". Sa mendime te ndryshme qe paskeni o njerez! Ketu behet fjale per dashuri, eshte vuajtje te jesh larg jo sakrifice. Ku e dinte njeriu se ku do e çonte kjo rruge qe shume te tjere e kane zili keshtu se jashtmi, se perbrenda nuk e dine si te punon zemra. Po ç'ti besh, a mund te lihet ne mes "nje shprese kaq e madhe", qe kane vendosur tek ty te gjithe ata qe te shtyne ne kete rruge?

----------


## White_Angel

> Njeri thote "Sakrifice", tjetri thote "Larg syrit, larg zemres". Sa mendime te ndryshme qe paskeni o njerez! Ketu behet fjale *per dashuri*, eshte vuajtje te jesh larg jo sakrifice. Ku e dinte njeriu se ku do e çonte kjo rruge qe shume te tjere e kane zili keshtu se jashtmi, se perbrenda nuk e dine si te punon zemra. Po ç'ti besh, a mund te lihet ne mes "nje shprese kaq e madhe", qe kane vendosur tek ty te gjithe ata qe te shtyne ne kete rruge?




Edhe ne per dashurine po te flasim bebe, jo per gorrica . Shumica e anetareve te ketij forumi jetojne jashte dhe pak a shume cdo person qe shkruan ne kete forum e ka kapercyer nje situate te tille qe per ty eshte e re. Prandaj edhe mundohen te te japin kurajo edhe mbeshtetje. Por ne gjendjen qe ndodhesh ti tani edhe fjala "*shendet*" , te duket *"Plac*" e dashur .
 Cfaredo te te thone , per ty jane fjale boshe, se zemra jote nuk rreh ne kraharorin e askujt  qe shkruan.

Po jeta vazhdon do ti apo nuk do ti . Me dashuri apo me dhimbje eshte jete se drejton dot vetem me nje levizje te dores .


Kalofsh mire e dashur.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Bebe, meqe me pyete, eshte e vertete qe gjith&#231;ka ndodh ne kete jete eshte e pashlyeshme ! Nuk ka asgje qe ndodh dhe qe te mos jete e gdhendur njehere e pergjithmone ne kujtesen tone.

Por... ne nuk jemi te denuar te vuajme nen varganet e kohes. Nqs ka vertete di&#231;ka qe ti mund te besh per ate mikun tend, beje ! Brejtja e shpirtit nuk durohet. Por ama, ne jemi njerez dhe kemi trurin per fat te mire qe vjen dhe i thote shpirtit qe tani e tutje eshte ai qe do te kujdeset per te. E si e ben kete ? Po ja, ai i thote shpirtit keshtu : "Degjo zogu i vogel, e di qe po digjesh ashtu ne heshtje, por ma le ne dore mua dhe do te shpetosh njehere e mire. Ja psh une do te bej qe ti te bindesh qe nuk kishte rruge tjeter, une do te bej qe ti te shohesh nje shpirt tjeter diku aty rrotull qe ti do te hutohesh fare, e do shohesh ti sa mire do te jete..."

Edhe shpirti, si zog i vogel qe fluturon andej-kendej, genjehet ose e le veten per tu genjyer dhe fillon te qeshe perseri... 

Keshtu bebe, avec le temps... tout s'en va...

----------


## dora

BEBE une mendoj se eshte shume e veshtire se jame duke e perjetuar vete kete situat.nese duheni une mendoj qe te presesh.

----------


## zebrone

> Ah sikur te ishte thjesht nje emer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bebe ke te drejte qe nuk eshte thjesht nje emer se ky emer mbase eshte nja nga emrat kryesor per ty.Une mendoj qe kush "Dashuron" duhet te mari parasysh sakrificen,vuajtjet edhe largesine.Kush nuk mer parasysh keto gjera edhe mendon qe jeta shkon me kohen eshte shume "Egoist" dhe me mire mos te dashuroj kurre se mbi te gjitha nuk di te dashuroj.Jeta vazhdon si me dashuri si pa dashuri.

----------


## KNFC

Bebe,shume moral po behet ketu.Megjithate,jeta nuk eshte as filem romantik as novele e nonji shkrimtari.
Mendoj se duhet ti shohesh me sy me realist.Duhet te marresh parasysh edhe cfare je tui per personin tjeter,dhe sa e forte eshte ndjenja e tij per ty.(pa paragjykuar fare nga ana ime)
Nese eshte nje ndjenje e forte nga te dyja palet,mendoj se mbase mund ti rezistoje kohes,sidoqofte nje periudhe jo shume te gjate.Nese behet fjale per me shume se 2 vjet,mendoj se eshte teper e veshtire. Ju e morret kete rruge tani,dhe nese do kishte nje mundesi per ta shmangur,ju do e kishit bere,qofte edhe me rinuncimin e njerit prej jush nga planet e veta vetem e vetem per mos te shkeputur lidhjen.Tani kjo u be,pra jeni larg,nuk e parandaluat dot,ne nje fare menyre pra secili nga ju zgjodhi rrugen e vet.Nese flitet per sakrifica si ne filma e novela,atehere ato duheshin bere me pare,jo tani,sepse ne nje kohe qe dikush mund te sakrifikoje,per tjetrin mund te jete bere vetem nje emer.
Per mendimin tim nese pozita jote eshte qe duhet te kalosh shume vite larg ketij personi,eshte me mire qe secili nga ju te shohe jeten si ti vije.
Ajo thenia qe largesia eshte vrasesi i ndjenjave eshte shume e goditur per mendimin tim.
Megjithate te uroj te besh ate qe eshte me e drejte per ty dhe te ndjehesh mire.

----------


## Macho

Jeta eshte me pengesa. Jo gjithmone shkon vaj. Per mua me i fituar eshte ai qe i kalon kto me sukses (megjithese duhet kohe) jo ai qe i ka rene anash gjithmone.

----------


## Dara

Bebe,
"Gozhda me gozhde del " por....
Do ta harrosh personin?-- Jo , ndoshta kurre.
Do te mund te ecesh perpara?--Po, gjithmone, "Kur mbyllet nje dere, gjithnje hapet nje dritare"
A eshte ai gjithshka per ty?--Asnjehere, asnjehere nje person mund te jete gjithshka per nje person tjeter.
Gjithmone eshte nje arsye perse ndohin gjerat, ndoshta thjesht "Nuk ishte e shkruar te ishte", por jam e sigurt qe cdo gje do te kaloje.

----------


## helene

> Njeri thote "Sakrifice", tjetri thote "Larg syrit, larg zemres". Sa mendime te ndryshme qe paskeni o njerez! Ketu behet fjale per dashuri, eshte vuajtje te jesh larg jo sakrifice. Ku e dinte njeriu se ku do e &#231;onte kjo rruge qe shume te tjere e kane zili keshtu se jashtmi, se perbrenda nuk e dine si te punon zemra. Po &#231;'ti besh, a mund te lihet ne mes "nje shprese kaq e madhe", qe kane vendosur tek ty te gjithe ata qe te shtyne ne kete rruge?


 Normale qe ka mendime te ndryshme, sepse jemi njerez te ndryshem, qe s'do te thote qe disa jane allien dhe s'vuajne apo s'ndjejne barren e largesise, thjesht njerezit situatat i perballojne ne baze te forces personale qe kane.Nese ti ndjen qe mund te sakrifikosh ( dhe ne kete rast duhet te jeni dy qe te sakrifikoni, jo ti mendjen pas, dhe ai mendjen per gorrica :ngerdheshje: ), ath beje.Nese nje dite s'do mund te vazhdosh me te sakrifikosh, ath eshte ne te drejten tende te marresh vendim tjeter, gjithshka varet nga menyra sesi ti e shikon dashurine dhe jo si e shikojme ne.Nese ti mendon qe s'ja vlen te sakrifikosh sepse s'e di si do jete e ardhmja, dhe s'ndjen te rrezikosh te humbasesh energji ne te tille drejtim,s'ka pse ti nxjerresh vetes problemin: Si do bej pa te... tani te duket tragjike, po s'eshte aq sa duket :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Gjithmone pas nje sakrifice ka dicka te  mire dhe te dobishme,por puna eshte se sa jane te gatshem te bejne nje sakrifice.
Largesia ben te veten thone "Larg syrit larg zemres"por i duruari i fituari*

----------


## White_Angel

> *"por i duruari i fituari*




Ke degjuar ti qe ; "*Edhe durimi ka nje kufi* "

???

----------


## zebrone

> *Gjithmone pas nje sakrifice ka dicka te  mire dhe te dobishme,por puna eshte se sa jane te gatshem te bejne nje sakrifice.
> Largesia ben te veten thone "Larg syrit larg zemres"por i duruari i fituari*


 E kush duro sot? Kto kujtojne se duke duruar i iken jeta nga shalet,fjalen e fundit e thone te paren.Si nuk doli nai rob te thote :"Une jam trim/e edhe do duroj per dashurine" :P.Kto nji e ka menjen te gorricat nji e ka menjen te letrat.... KAJA NONEN SHQIPE  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

*White Angel.Normale qe durimi ka nje kufi edhe une kot nuk e thashe qe largesia ben te veten dhe gjerat do ftohen do apo nuk do ti,pasi u8ne ta pakten nuk kam pare nje rast akoma qe te kene pasur durimin e mjaftueshem per te pritur ribashkimin por... gjithcka ndodh*

----------


## no name

K`saj pune i thojn...   

Sa e bukur dashuria..! Sa e keqe Xhelozia.!
Sa e embel Simpatia .! Sa e rend Qenka Tradhetia
Nese une vdes apo do te tretem Keto Vargje per ty 
Do te jen Kujtimi I JETES Muaqqqqqqqqqqq Pilka  :xhemla:

----------

